# finding gas with no alcohol or methanol



## c east (Jun 11, 2012)

Where to get gas with at least 89 octane and no alcohol or methanol.....All I can find is 100LL aviation gas low lead...It is for a Stihl MS 390....Any Ideas.....Charlie


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

My friend who has a new Stihl saw and buys his fuel mixed in the can from the Stihl dealer as you can't buy any gas in WI without 10% ethanol. Roger


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

This Site lists all the places to get ethanol free gas in all the States.
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## c east (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow thanks....None close but las cruces nm is only 37 miles away.....Charlie


----------



## trx680 (Jul 1, 2012)

some boat marinas will have non-ethanol gas


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

trx680 said:


> some boat marinas will have non-ethanol gas


Really..I don't know this thing.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

we have non ethanol all over the place here


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Gianni Comm Lately to this thread; but have ya'll tried:

*VP-SEF (Small Engine Fuel)*

and/or

*TruFuel*

The Lowe's in my area stocks and sells the *TruFuel*.


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Off Axis Angle said:


> Gianni Comm Lately to this thread; but have ya'll tried:
> 
> *VP-SEF (Small Engine Fuel)*
> 
> ...


No one on here has heard or tried these two (2) products out?


----------



## sarge (Jan 7, 2013)

trx680 is correct, dang near all marina's carry ethanol-free fuel. Briggs & Stratton carries a new fuel treatment/stabilizer that is designed specifically for ethanol gas. Part numbers 100120pop for 2.5 gal. I've heard good reviews on this.
sarge


----------

